# Gazelle vs. Elliptical



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

I am currently debating on buying a home cardio machine. I have been looking at Tony Little's Gazelle and an elliptical machine. Has anyone ever tried the Gazelle? I was told that it wasn't very challenging (despite how it is made to appear on the shopping channel). Would an elliptical be a better bet?


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## sdupdike (Apr 1, 2005)

Can't help you with the Gazelle, but the elliptical is great.  I have one at home and use it all the time.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> Can't help you with the Gazelle, but the elliptical is great. I have one at home and use it all the time.


What kind of elliptical do you have? Would you have a web link? I use one in the gym and its awesome, but home ones tend to not move as smoothly (unless you pay A LOT of money).


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

I never used the Gazelle, but my choice for cardio is Elliptical.


----------



## Volume (Apr 1, 2005)

I think all machines are hype unless you have joint problems, I just run in place/dance/and move fasssst and keep the intensity for 30 minutes.  Far as fancy computers, high intensity burns about 10 calories a minute,,and i got a built in heart rate monitor called a pulse  

Id go elliptical if you can afford a good one and are set on buying...but the machines seem kinda boring to me.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> I think all machines are hype unless you have joint problems.


I do have problems with running and stairmaster....my knees kill me the next day if I do them. I don't mind machines, as long as I have good tunes.

Although, I have been comtemplating buying a bike and doing my cardio outside when the weather is good. There's an awesome bike/walking/jogging trail that runs behind my place and would be really good for it.


----------



## Volume (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahh bummer about the knees   Sounds like your on the right track then.

Yeah!! bike weather is here!! Gotta love that  I have a mountain bike with a cart attached for my son to ride in.  Hes 5 now and time for him to start keeping up with ol Dad   Hes got a mutant teenage ninja turtle bike he cant wait to get on  

Break out the visa card and buy both!


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> Break out the visa card and buy both!


Haha...that has happened all too often in the past few years...now I'm trying to cut down the credit card debt.

Gonna be one or the other. I'm starting to leani towards a mountain bike, since I have access to indoor cardio equipment in the gym that I already pay money to go to.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Apr 1, 2005)

The Gazelle is a piece of junk in my opinion... I'd rather go biking.


----------



## Volume (Apr 1, 2005)

You can tack on another 150 bucks to the bike price and get an indoor cycle trainer,,I dont have one but maybe someone in a cycle forum would know all about them.  If you dont like going to the gym (i dont at all) it maybe a good bet.


----------



## ricky_rocket (Apr 1, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> I am currently debating on buying a home cardio machine. I have been looking at Tony Little's Gazelle and an elliptical machine. Has anyone ever tried the Gazelle? I was told that it wasn't very challenging (despite how it is made to appear on the shopping channel). Would an elliptical be a better bet?


I'm not familiar with the Gazelle. If I were in the market for home cardio right now I would get a Bowflex TreadClimber. It's sort of like an elliptical machine. It's a little pricey though.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with the Gazelle. If I were in the market for home cardio right now I would get a Bowflex TreadClimber. It's sort of like an elliptical machine. It's a little pricey though.


I've seen an infomercial for that. Looks similar to the stairmill....which has impact and that kills my knees. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

What,who,how and when did Tony Little, Win or accomplish to make him an authority on anything? Isn't he the guy with the pigtails? Ronnie Ronco probably can out lift Tony Little.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

bigbullboy said:
			
		

> What,who,how and when did Tony Little, Win or accomplish to make him an authority on anything? Isn't he the guy with the pigtails? Ronnie Ronco probably can out lift Tony Little.


Same thing with Jake and his line of body by Jake equipment. I think both of them don't know shit..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I think both of them don't know shit..




well, they do know how to sell.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, they do know how to sell.


I'm sure they are both making a fortune off people that don't know any better.


----------



## roeroe (Apr 1, 2005)

heyy, i like body by Jake   And I also look pretty darn good for 27 with two boys.  jake did a body good.  be nice


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Well,by all means show us the pics! I'm praying you don't look like Jake. (I made a funny).  Bullboy


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 2, 2005)

The Gazelle is a piece of shit. It's like a toy in comparison to real trainers. Our neighbor  has one and I'd be surprised if the thing can hold 200 lbs.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Apr 2, 2005)

gazelle is shit...my mom bought it...if youre in any decent shape youll outgrow it in a week


----------

